
Mom and Pop, At Web Scale - jamesjyu
http://dashes.com/anil/2011/01/mom-and-pop-at-web-scale.html
======
rudiger
_"You want to run a little business? Go run a shoe store then."_

[http://dashes.com/anil/2011/01/mom-and-pop-at-web-
scale.html...](http://dashes.com/anil/2011/01/mom-and-pop-at-web-
scale.html#comment-6a00d8345409f069e20147e2000033970b)

